# Help me fine tune my diet



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok, just to expand on the paragraph about priming, in the AAS beginners guide...

From what I've read, 6-8 weeks before cycle you start carb cycling as described... Where it gets confusing to me is where you begin to carb up the day you start your cycle.... Do you continue to eat like a horse throughout your entire cycle, or should you continue carb cycling as before.

Obviously there will be different protocols for different goals, but for me in particular I would like my cycle to be a recomp.... 

I'm around 14%BF, and I have 2 months until I start my cycle. My current plans are to lose 1-2% before cycle, and another 2-3% on cycle; goal 10%BF.

How should I be eating on cycle to reach my BF goal and put as much mass on as possible? 

Should I try to cut down to my BF goal before cycle. so that I can eat more and get more out of my cycle?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 10, 2015)

40% protein 30%carb 30%fat in my opinion....if your carbs are complex only, sweet potato before work outs, quinoa in betwwen, brown rice during....


----------

